
Mistakes when writing SQL queries - expert7331
https://towardsdatascience.com/5-mistakes-when-writing-sql-queries-b34ce31fcbe4
======
HIP_HOP
I made the one with binary averages on redshift

~~~
Thinker1987
Strange that they don't improve this on redshift

